# Replacing front grill and fog trims



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

I finally had the chance yesterday to get my new (well, new to me) TT all polished and sparkly. The paintwork is in great shape and I would like to replace some dull, greying plastic trims on the front - not sure if it's the standard colour or they've faded over 6yrs??? They don't actually look too bad in this shot but then again the paintwork doesn't look as good as it does in real life either:

I want something very black and glossy and to match the paintwork.

I like the look of the FK Automotive TT MK2 Sport Mesh Grille Kit (with badge) but if I change this it will make the foglight plastic trim look even more out of place.

Does anyone know if I can get replacement BLACK glossy foglight trim to match the FK grille style?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Unless a third party manufactures any, you'd have to paint them. Some have painted theirs but it needs to be done well and I'm in two minds as to whether it looks cheaper. However, if you just want yours to look new, some CarLack Plastic Care will do you well, or some GTechniq C2, or C4. Any of those will get them black again with a nice sheen. The CarLack will give more sheen than the GTechniq products.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I painted mine high gloss black and the car looks so much better for it.
Pics in this thread: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=266074


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks ScoobyTT, I've been so busy looking into mods and upgrades though the forum over the past few days that it was the only route I'd been considering. I'd completely overlooked the obvious and simple!!!

I don't like the idea of painting them as they'll get hammered with chips in no time at all, they need to stay plastic. I'll see if some plastic treating product and good old fashioned elbow grease can rejuvenating them. I also wasn't sure if they started life Black.

Cheers


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Maxamus007 - that's EXACTLY the look I want!!!

Do they chip easily? What paint did you use (link if poss).

Does anybody know how easy the trim is to remove on my version of bumper, just te standard model.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

They just pull out. Instructions are in the manual under fog light bulb replacement. You need to be careful though as they can harbour dust under the edges out of cleaning reach.



No.25 said:


> I don't like the idea of painting them as they'll get hammered with chips in no time at all, they need to stay plastic. I'll see if some plastic treating product and good old fashioned elbow grease can rejuvenating them. I also wasn't sure if they started life Black.


Not black like the Phantom Black grille or paint, no. They're a very dark charcoal, and due to the texture of the plastic they have more diffuse reflections which gives them a satin blackness.


----------



## Racdavid (Mar 5, 2012)

Be careful when removing them.

Ive just broken one of mines when removing it.

Helps when you read the instructions. Typical man. Think i can fix anything with a hammer and a screwdriver. Well i can fix alot with those tools really. :lol:


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

No.25 said:


> Maxamus007 - that's EXACTLY the look I want!!!
> 
> Do they chip easily? What paint did you use (link if poss).


Cheers 8) 
Not had any problems with paint work chipping as of yet but stone chips are inevitable and will happen...i have touch up paint ready tho. I only do local mileage now so stone chips are not much of a problem. I'd imagine they would be a big problem if you were doing alot of mileage? BUT, with it being black, the touch ups (when needed) will not be that noticeable anyway. Touch it up properly and you shouldn't see them unless they big gaping ones!

I got it done via a local garage that has done work for me in the past. Charged me £320 to paint wing mirrors, front grille, foggy surrounds and rear diffuser. The paint job is top notch! They used several coats of primer and several coats of paint plus lacquer to finish it off. The color they used is VW "Piano Black". Its the color VW use on their Scirocco R and Golf R trims. The garage just rang local VW and got the paint code. Its just a deep high gloss black.

Looks really good when the painted bits on the front are washed, cleaned and waxed as the shine is really noticeable and compliments the rest of the car. I top up the wax every month to protect the paint work too.

The like of the new Clio's, Corsa's and Fiat's all have high gloss grills and trims- shame Audi still stick to plastic.....

Its worth getting done.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Definitely a worth while thing to do and not too hard either. The fog covers pop out easily and get them painted at a local bdy shop/painter for a few quid.

It is a must do for me if you are getting a gloss black grill


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

conneem said:


> Definitely a worth while thing to do and not too hard either. The fog covers pop out easily and get them painted at a local bdy shop/painter for a few quid.
> 
> It is a must do for me if you are getting a gloss black grill


Wow your car is beautiful too!! I definitely want to do this now, yours even looks good with the chrome surround left on.

Is that just a standard grille painted piano black? Did you need to take them off or the body shop? Time to find a cheap bodyshop!

Not confident removing the bumper though!!!


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

No.25 said:


> Wow your car is beautiful too!! I definitely want to do this now, yours even looks good with the chrome surround left on.
> 
> Is that just a standard grille painted piano black? Did you need to take them off or the body shop? Time to find a cheap bodyshop!


Thanks. No, it's a Caractere grill but if you did want a standard grill in gloss black then you could just order one from a dealer for about 70 pounds (I think), it was standard on the 3.2.

I didn't take them off myself as my car was in getting the side skirts and rear valance paint at the time, so they did it all in one go.


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

i have just seen this FK grill on amazon for £13 ! seems too cheap? does anybody have one as i like the look of it and wouldnt mind swapping mine when my new bumper goes on hopefully soon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FK-Automotive-A ... B002RRW7Y6


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

:lol: That's mega cheap! I paid around £150 for my one with LED's when it first came out! I feel robbed! They seem to fit well, paint quality can be questionable. Other than that £13 is just ridiculously cheap! I thought £40+ was too cheap!


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

McKenzie said:


> :lol: That's mega cheap! I paid around £150 for my one with LED's when it first came out! I feel robbed! They seem to fit well, paint quality can be questionable. Other than that £13 is just ridiculously cheap! I thought £40+ was too cheap!


are they gloss or matt. Cant quite tell on the image on amazon. Also, im guessing the standard OEM Audi rings will fit on the grill with no issues?


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

And the led ones are £19!!!!

Ordering myself a £13 now. Will let you know how it is.


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine's on order from Amazon. Ends up at £23 with delivery costs from GmbH.

There's lots of choices on there which I've not seen before as well.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

No.25 said:


> And the led ones are £19!!!!
> 
> Ordering myself a £13 now. Will let you know how it is.


Ordered one too, can't go wrong for that price surely....


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

Matthaus said:


> No.25 said:
> 
> 
> > And the led ones are £19!!!!
> ...


dam right you cant, ive just ordered one as well !. i should have been on commission, or bought in bulk and then sold them to you lot!


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Surely we all need nice shiny front fog light grilles now, easty, get on it!!!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Good find Easty.... :wink:


----------



## ROOKMOR (Mar 27, 2012)

I ordered one last night after easty found them, great find 
many thanks EASTY


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

easty said:


> are they gloss or matt. Cant quite tell on the image on amazon. Also, im guessing the standard OEM Audi rings will fit on the grill with no issues?


Zoom in... it looks to be somewhere in between. The finish to the sides of the number plate area doesn't look too clever. :?


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> The finish to the sides of the number plate area doesn't look too clever. :?


I guess McKenzie can answer both questions, he's got (or had) the LED version of this Grille on his front end.

It may be that I decide to take it to a body shop or spraying piano black when I get it anyway if the finish isn't that good or that glossy, but at that price we'll still be quids in.

If it's totally crap, it can go in the bin on Ebay or adorn the wall above my fireplace :lol:

P.S. I took you on that Gtechniq recommendation. Thank you very much.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Good points, well made! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And glad to be of assistance


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Price has gone up to £15.90 now  but i still ordered one 

Got to be a bargain at that price 

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Only one left now! £26 delivered is silly cheap, and the paint finish doesn't worry me as it'll be getting sprayed matt aluminium anyway.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

wja96 said:


> Only one left now! £26 delivered is silly cheap, and the paint finish doesn't worry me as it'll be getting sprayed matt aluminium anyway.


Make sure to get a good key on the grill before the paint. The only FK grill I've seen in real life was a chrome one that the owner got painted gloss black but it seems they didn't do a good surface prep because the black was flaking off and you could see the chrome finish underneath.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

conneem said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > Only one left now! £26 delivered is silly cheap, and the paint finish doesn't worry me as it'll be getting sprayed matt aluminium anyway.
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up. I'll tell the body shop to be especially thorough.

Cheers.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

ordered mine - got to be worth a punt :wink:


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

If anybody is interested you can still get them from the website attached and they say they have stock...

http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/en/Spo ... -oxid.html


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

grasmere said:


> ordered mine - got to be worth a punt :wink:


Makes sense mate after our little discussion... :wink:


----------



## ROOKMOR (Mar 27, 2012)

Got mine today, looks good very well made. I'll see what it looks like against car before I decide if it needs spraying. For the money you can't go wrong..


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Got mine today too, was happy with how it looks, just need to fit it now... :roll:


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

It's a cracking deal!! It's even worth the £100 it's being sold for in the UK. What a steal! Now to learn how to get the bumper off.....


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

No.25 said:


> It's a cracking deal!! It's even worth the £100 it's being sold for in the UK. What a steal! Now to learn how to get the bumper off.....


Got mine today, didn't realise it had a gloss finish but still well pleased. 2 days from Germany to UK, fantastic service 

I also didn't realise you had to take the front bumper off to fit it, if anyone has already fitted this i would appreciate confirmation :?

Thanks

David


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Theres a thread in the KB (Knowledge base) about removing the front bumper, this may help... :wink:


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

can you guys put me out of my misery and upload a photo? Mine was delivered when i wasnt home (typical) and its now gone back to the depot 60 miles away. I should be able to get my hands on it on monday though !


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

easty said:


> can you guys put me out of my misery and upload a photo? Mine was delivered when i wasnt home (typical) and its now gone back to the depot 60 miles away. I should be able to get my hands on it on monday though !


easty, I haven't fitted mine yet, and its in the garage waiting to be fitted, I attached a link on page 2, which gives you a good idea of what it looks like... :mrgreen: you can enlarge it and also look at it in 360 view..

http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/index. ... KSG33013-1

Its a shame you missed the delivery.... 

Matt


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

That does look pretty good quality finish, especially for the 20 odd pound cost on amazon. Interesting to see how the fit is. May just get one myself as a backup grill.

Does anyone know if you can buy the front Audi rings separately as mine are bonded to my Caractere grill?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah now I know why the finish looked crap on that other photo. It's an image from behind! Without the glossy front image to compare to and being a small image it was difficult to see.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

conneem said:


> That does look pretty good quality finish, especially for the 20 odd pound cost on amazon. Interesting to see how the fit is. May just get one myself as a backup grill.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can buy the front Audi rings separately as mine are bonded to my Caractere grill?


I got front rings from the TT shop,I think the part is about 30 pounds.


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

Matthaus said:


> easty said:
> 
> 
> > can you guys put me out of my misery and upload a photo? Mine was delivered when i wasnt home (typical) and its now gone back to the depot 60 miles away. I should be able to get my hands on it on monday though !
> ...


Cheers Matt

Looks good. I saw the same style grill on a Audi A3 this morning and it looked very good actually. The guy with the A3 had the black audi rings but i think ill stick with the chrome ones. interested to see how it looks fitted for all those that ordered them.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

easty said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > easty said:
> ...


No worries mate, I considered getting the rings in black too, but have decided to keep them chrome, I hope to get it fitted this week and will post some photos..


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

No.25 said:


> And the led ones are £19!!!!
> Ordering myself a £13 now. Will let you know how it is.


That's cheap! Pls let me know what the quality is like. Thanks.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

I should be fitting the new grill tomorrow, so when I get the opportunity I will post some pics...


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Matthaus said:


> I should be fitting the new grill tomorrow, so when I get the opportunity I will post some pics...


Looking forward to seeing that. I'm waiting for a dry weekend day as I don't have a garage.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

No.25 said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > I should be fitting the new grill tomorrow, so when I get the opportunity I will post some pics...
> ...


I bet you are checking out this weeks weather forecast then...


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

i couldnt resist doing a quick mock up of the new grill as it might be about a month before i can get it on due to weddings, stag do's etc.

And before anybody says its not fitted right its because its wedged in place for 'mock-up' purposes.

*ORIGINAL*









*OPTION ONE_CHROME BADGE*









*OPTION TWO_BLACK BADGE*









Im thinking the chrome badge option personally, and its amazing what a cheap modification can do to make the car look a bit more modern ! im more than happy with it !

comments welcome of course.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Looking good easty, with the chrome badge....well done bud.... :mrgreen:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Matthaus said:


> Looking good easty, with the chrome badge....well done bud.... :mrgreen:


+1 definitely with the chrome badge, looking good 8)


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Defo chrome badge [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

cheers for the comments guys. The TT (And all other cars) would look so much better without a front plate !


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Totally agree re the number plate... I'd love to be able to lose it, the US TT's look so much better without front plates.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Why don't you do it? It's easy! Two screws and order a sticky plate like me! Never been pulled by the police intact they sit and stare like most bystanders!


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

That looks sweeeeeeet!!

Chrome badge for sure.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Well I did it, with the help of my eldest son and I am pretty pleased as this is the first time we have done something like this before.... 

Before..










And after....



















Didn't have time to clean the car for the pics...so please excuse the not so clean car...


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Very tidy indeed!!! Looks stunning. Does your son fancy earning a few quid putting mine on for me? I don't even have any tools yet!!!!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Matthaus said:


> Well I did it, with the help of my eldest son and I am pretty pleased as this is the first time we have done something like this before....
> 
> Before..
> 
> ...


Ha ha - cleaner than mine at the moment - looks excellent Matt, really good. Was it as straightforward as we thought via the KB? no snags? My wife will help me so is it mainly to hold both ends whilst removing/replacing the bumper? BTW Are you putting the quattro badge back on?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

No.25 said:


> Very tidy indeed!!! Looks stunning. Does your son fancy earning a few quid putting mine on for me? I don't even have any tools yet!!!!


Cheers bud, he mainly did the holding, and helped with alot of over bits, we worked well as a team.. but it is handy to have someone to help out... :wink: 
The TT Shop wanted to charge over £100 to fit it..  I took it to a garage this morning and they were going to charge £50, but received a phone call to say they didn't fancy risking it after all.. :evil: 
So I decided to give it a go myself with my sons help..
Dont know where you live mate, but if you are ever passing Bedford, more than happy to help you out with the fitting.. :wink:

Matt.


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

Matthaus said:


> No.25 said:
> 
> 
> > Very tidy indeed!!! Looks stunning. Does your son fancy earning a few quid putting mine on for me? I don't even have any tools yet!!!!
> ...


Looks really good ! how long did it take? i want to attempt mine during the week as my up and coming weekends are fully booked, if it doesnt take too long i might risk doing it late one afternoon.........


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Ha ha - cleaner than mine at the moment - looks excellent Matt, really good. Was it as straightforward as we thought via the KB? no snags? My wife will help me so is it mainly to hold both ends whilst removing/replacing the bumper? BTW Are you putting the quattro badge back on?[/quote]

Cheers Ian,

It wasn't too bad, the KB does help, although I found I removed some more of the torx head screws holding the wheel liner in place and there was two more screws holding the undertray to the bottom spoiler, you won't miss them tho when you come to do it, the two bolts either side under the wheel liner holding the bumper on are a bit of a pain to get to, I kept my wheels on and just turned them to the nearside which helped, the two bolt are 10mm and I used a ring spanner, took a bit of time as you are almost doing it blind, but don't worry you will be fine, pm me if you need any help.

Decided to keep the quattro badge off, I don't think it fits on the new style grill, and I was fighting against time and was more worried that I would not be able to get the bumper back on, it took me two goes as I found lining everything up was a bit of a task, but just per-safer and it eventually all goes into place... :wink:

Cheers Matt.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

easty said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > No.25 said:
> ...


Hi easty, thanks mate, It took me two hours which I didn't think was to bad as the TT shop quoted me for 1 1/2 hrs work, I started at 16:00hrs and finished about 18:00hrs...So it is doable.. And if I can do it I am sure anyone else can...


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Matthaus said:


> took a bit of time as you are almost doing it blind, but don't worry you will be fine, pm me if you need any help. it took me two goes as I found lining everything up was a bit of a task, but just per-safer and it eventually all goes into place... :wink: Cheers Matt.


thanks Matt, will do mine this weekend - pics to follow :wink:


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

grasmere said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > took a bit of time as you are almost doing it blind, but don't worry you will be fine, pm me if you need any help. it took me two goes as I found lining everything up was a bit of a task, but just per-safer and it eventually all goes into place... :wink: Cheers Matt.
> ...


No worries Ian, I look forward to see them.. :wink:


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Matthaus said:


> Cheers Ian,
> 
> It wasn't too bad, the KB does help, although I found I removed some more of the torx head screws holding the wheel liner in place and there was two more screws holding the undertray to the bottom spoiler, you won't miss them tho when you come to do it, the two bolts either side under the wheel liner holding the bumper on are a bit of a pain to get to, I kept my wheels on and just turned them to the nearside which helped, *the two bolt are 10mm and I used a ring spanne*r, took a bit of time as you are almost doing it blind, but don't worry you will be fine, pm me if you need any help.
> 
> ...


The grill looks great Matt 

I had my bumper off at the weekend, not for a grill but for some lips. I found the bottom ones of these 10mm nuts tricky to get off, I found it hard to get any swing angle on the spanner and the bolt was too long for my little 10mm socket so in the end I popped into Halfords to get a deep 10mm socket which made it easier.

The second pair of hand would have also come in handy come refitting but I managed with a convenient height box and a towel to hold the center of the bumper up as I slotted the bolts in each side.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Must say its looks great!

Actually thinking of ordering one myself.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Conneem, yes those 10mm's are a bit of a pain, same as me, my socket was to short was going to go to halfords but thought I would give the old ring spanner ago..took a while with that I must admit..but got there in the end... :wink:

Cheers ajayp, much appreciated....you wont regret it, nice improvement for a very good price..


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Matthaus said:


> Cheers ajayp, much appreciated....you wont regret it, nice improvement for a very good price..


No worries Matthaus, the front of your car looks very aggressive - love it.

The reason why i am thinking about it is cos my car is blue. Not sure whether it only suits the darker coloured cars?

Mind you for £26 if it don't suit then at least it's not cost much


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

conneem said:


> I had my bumper off at the weekend, not for a grill but for some lips. I found the bottom ones of these 10mm nuts tricky to get off, I found it hard to get any swing angle on the spanner and the bolt was too long for my little 10mm socket so in the end I popped into Halfords to get a deep 10mm socket which made it easier.


I'm not sure how you're getting access to the 10mm nuts, but if it's via the wheel arch liner then there is an alternative route - just remove the headlight units and you see exactly what you are doing. I used a hinged ratchet ring spanner on mine.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

ajayp said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers ajayp, much appreciated....you wont regret it, nice improvement for a very good price..
> ...


Thanks again ajayp, I think you could get away with it on any colour, and as said, for that price you can't really loose, as you could easily sell it on.. :wink:


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

brittan said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > I had my bumper off at the weekend, not for a grill but for some lips. I found the bottom ones of these 10mm nuts tricky to get off, I found it hard to get any swing angle on the spanner and the bolt was too long for my little 10mm socket so in the end I popped into Halfords to get a deep 10mm socket which made it easier.
> ...


I just followed the advice on the KB, but if thats an easier route I would definitely advise it then....A good heads up for everyone else... :wink:


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey Matt, I just noticed. What are those four small white spot marks around the edge of the grill, on each side! In before and after shots! Just a reflection????


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

No.25 said:


> Hey Matt, I just noticed. What are those four small white spot marks around the edge of the grill, on each side! In before and after shots! Just a reflection????


Hi No.25, I noticed that aswell from the photos, they are just a reflection.... :wink:

Not sure if the grill is missing having a badge on it, obviously I wouldn't be putting an RS, TTS badge on, not trying to make it look like something it is not... what you guys think and any suggestions to which type..


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Matthaus said:


> No.25 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if the grill is missing having a badge on it, obviously I wouldn't be putting an RS, TTS badge on, not trying to make it look like something it is not... what you guys think and any suggestions to which type..


I think it looks nice and clean. Helps the stealth look. You could consider a TTOC badge??? It's a nice badge and to those who aren't in the club gives the impression that it's some sort of special suped up TT!!!!!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

No.25 said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > No.25 said:
> ...


I like your thinking.... :wink: 
I might just do that, I have considered becoming a member....


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Matthaus said:


> I might just do that, I have considered becoming a member....


and now you have the perfect excuse!!!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

No.25 said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > I might just do that, I have considered becoming a member....
> ...


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

That does look really nice. Does it come with the chrome Audi rings or is it possible to remove the existing ones and transplant over? Thanks


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

R70 TTC said:


> That does look really nice. Does it come with the chrome Audi rings or is it possible to remove the existing ones and transplant over? Thanks


Thanks, no it doesn't come with the rings, I used the existing rings, once you have the original grill off, you are able to manipulate the clips at the back, and then slot it into the new grill...or you could just buy another set, although they are quite expensive... :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

arrived today 

wrong one :evil:

its the one without the audi rings - damn - my own fault but cannot believe it :?

Nevermind - anyone want an even cheaper grille with no rings ?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

grasmere said:


> arrived today
> 
> wrong one :evil:
> 
> ...


Hi Ian, how come you got the wrong one mate, gutting...you could always stick it on ebay, if no takers on the forum..

I take it you are now going to order the correct one tho?... :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Matthaus said:


> Hi Ian, how come you got the wrong one mate, gutting...you could always stick it on ebay, if no takers on the forum.. I take it you are now going to order the correct one tho?... :wink:


thought I had Matt - must have been brain fade :lol:

ordered the proper one already . . .. .


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

grasmere said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ian, how come you got the wrong one mate, gutting...you could always stick it on ebay, if no takers on the forum.. I take it you are now going to order the correct one tho?... :wink:
> ...


At least you have ordered the correct one now....


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Got mine through this week and unwrapped it today, very well wrapped but unfortunately one of the top lugs must have broken off in transit. Will glue it on. Looks smart though, just got to fit it now.

Now going to get the fog light grills proffessionally painted to match too.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Thats a shame Mark 2, when are you planning on fitting it, make sure you get some pics up..


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mark 2 said:


> Got mine through this week and unwrapped it today, very well wrapped but unfortunately one of the top lugs must have broken off in transit. Will glue it on. Looks smart though, just got to fit it now.
> 
> Now going to get the fog light grills proffessionally painted to match too.


Why not send it back? I think you'll find they'll send you another one and pick up the broken one. Why have something that's not right?


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

wja96 said:


> Mark 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine through this week and unwrapped it today, very well wrapped but unfortunately one of the top lugs must have broken off in transit. Will glue it on. Looks smart though, just got to fit it now.
> ...


Yeah i was thinking that too. I am going to fit it once i have the know how. when i get the new one i am getting it sprayed satin black as i feel that the gloss black does not seem to look right with my Aruba blue. will get pics up when its done. Before and after of course.


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

After a nightmare job of removing the bumper, here she is. There isnt a front plate as i smashed the original one as one screw was well and truly rusted on. I will hopefully get another plate done tomorrow but im loving it without one, not sure the 'Five-0' will see it the same though. Only iphone images but it will give you the general idea.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Spot on bud... :mrgreen:


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice!! I still have mine sat on the back seat waiting to go on!!


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

P.S. Where did you get the fog trims??


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

easty said:


> After a nightmare job of removing the bumper, here she is. There isnt a front plate as i smashed the original one as one screw was well and truly rusted on. I will hopefully get another plate done tomorrow but im loving it without one, not sure the 'Five-0' will see it the same though. Only iphone images but it will give you the general idea.


Looks, excuse my French but "fcking" mean Easty! ( sorry never usually swear) but that really has changed the front end giving it a very aggressive look!

If only we in the UK didn't have to run with front plates on 

Stand back and feel proud mate, especially after that hard work!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice Easty... I'm not usually a big fan of black cars but yours is a sexy beast of a motor. Grill lookin sweet and NOT going for black on your refurbs is the real classy move.


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

RockKramer said:


> Very nice Easty... I'm not usually a big fan of black cars but yours is a sexy beast of a motor. Grill lookin sweet and NOT going for black on your refurbs is the real classy move.


Cheers Dude. Ive always liked black cars although a nightmare to keep clean. In fact black cars seem to be popular in the family at the minute. When we had the family over a few weeks back the driveway ended up with about 7 black cars on ! The neighbours think we have some mafia connection going on, either that or a bunch of dope peddlers !


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Is that a Bring Me Weed 1 Series in the back ground? Hmmm, you could be, what do plod say, a person of interest :lol:


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Fitted my grill today, just a few observations that hopefully might help others

I found that if you remove the fog light grills you can just about access the two wing retaining bolts with a10mm ring spanner. Also dont forget to remove the wires to the foglights as it gives you one less thing to worry about when you finally get to remove the bumper. Before i removed the fog light grills i found it easier to remove the rubber strips at the bottom of the wheel arch liners to locate the bolts. Don't do as i did and in your excitement to get it back together forget the two grill retaining screws or like me you'll have to take it all off again when you find two bolts left :-| I found one of the hardest things was to replace the underbody screws that hold the engine tray on.

The above makes it sound harder than it is, take your time, allow plenty of it and you will be fine,

i will post some pics when the car is clean, well pleased, looks great and is good quality.

Hope this helps

Thanks for the heads up

David


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

davek9 said:


> Fitted my grill today, just a few observations that hopefully might help others
> 
> I found that if you remove the fog light grills you can just about access the two wing retaining bolts with a10mm ring spanner. Also dont forget to remove the wires to the foglights as it gives you one less thing to worry about when you finally get to remove the bumper. Before i removed the fog light grills i found it easier to remove the rubber strips at the bottom of the wheel arch liners to locate the bolts. Don't do as i did and in your excitement to get it back together forget the two grill retaining screws or like me you'll have to take it all off again when you find two bolts left :-| I found one of the hardest things was to replace the underbody screws that hold the engine tray on.
> 
> ...


----------



## neilpioneer (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank goodness I've just caught this post!

I was about to order an OSIR mask, but for £25 I thought Id give this a whirl first. If it turns out to be rubbish it can go on Ebay, although from what I've seen so far I'm quite impressed. 8)


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a spare one at home still in packaging if anyone wants one. It's the version WITHOUT Audi rings.


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Well mine is all done. What a pig of a job I found it to be, so much so had to have two attempts.

The two bolts that hold the edge of the bumper closest to the wheel arch were corroded and would not budge. I had the car in pieces once couldn't get them off and ran out of time and had to put the car back together.

Attempted it again today armed with my trusty dremmel and cut the bolts off and replace them with standard nuts and bolts. Bingo the bumper was free (well almost as I couldn't get the bottom lip to completely release despite having removed the necessary bolts so finished it still attached).

I love the look of it as it looks less corporate and a bit different. On black it looks superb. Highly recommended mod.

Many thanks to Easty for the amazon link.

Cheers, Raife


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

no problem. best £13 i have ever spent !


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

No.25 said:


> I have a spare one at home still in packaging if anyone wants one. It's the version WITHOUT Audi rings.


me too  did you cock up your order like me


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

grasmere said:


> No.25 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a spare one at home still in packaging if anyone wants one. It's the version WITHOUT Audi rings.
> ...


Yup! But my new grille went on today at the same time as my Revo Stage 1. wow and WOW!!


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

easty said:


> no problem. best £13 i have ever spent !


yeah me too plus the £9.99 of course to get it from Germany. U get mine sprayed up and put on next week so will post pics when its done. Many thanks to all of you who have posted the ways you found the job of getting the front bumper off and the handy tips. I have read them all with interest so hopefully it should all go ok. 

Cheers Easty, good find


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Pics as promised.










This is the car stripped. Just waiting for the grills to be sprayed now. I see what you mean by the screws that are hard to get access too. Took me 2 hrs to get to this stage. hope its all worth it. will post pics before and after once its all done now.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

grasmere said:


> No.25 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a spare one at home still in packaging if anyone wants one. It's the version WITHOUT Audi rings.
> ...


You sorted it out yet mate.... :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Matthaus said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > No.25 said:
> ...


yes Matt  only just arrived Friday - took ages but at least its here. Planung to fit it next weekend, fitting a parking dynamics front parking sensor at the same time so need the hours - lets hope its dry !


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

You sorted it out yet mate.... :wink:[/quote]

yes Matt  only just arrived Friday - took ages but at least its here. Planung to fit it next weekend, fitting a parking dynamics front parking sensor at the same time so need the hours - lets hope its dry ![/quote]

Nice one Ian, hope all goes well and we have some nice weather.... 8)


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

All sorted.

Before shot.









During









And after all grills were sprayed slate grey, and put back together.









I think its interesting to see the before and after shots together.
would I do it again?

Of course I would.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

It looks good - just a pitty the plastic horizontal bit doesn't line up across he grill and fog lights

Good images - out of interest is the honeycomb the same size on the grill and the fog trims?


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Smoothie said:


> It looks good - just a pitty the plastic horizontal bit doesn't line up across he grill and fog lights
> 
> Good images - out of interest is the honeycomb the same size on the grill and the fog trims?


Yeah I noticed that too. And yeah the mesh is more or less the same size.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I was going to mention this with the earlier pictures in the thread but figured it wouldn't fly too well. I do think it breaks the natural lines of the car - though people who aren't paying attention may not notice. Still, Audi have done this with some of their stuff before.. I think it was the original TTS fog trims didn't line up with the grille so looked a bit mismatched.

Smoothie, the grille isn't honeycomb, it's a rhombus pattern. The fog grilles are hexagonal so no, they don't match.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks good. 
Would have been better if the lines and hatching patterns lined up and were similar.


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Finally managed to get a photo of mine after fitting. Apologies for the quality of the photos taken on iphone.










I appreciate what people say about things not lining up but there is i think an improvement in the pattern and colour match.

still pleased for the money and i can always take it off :roll:


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

davek9 said:


> Finally managed to get a photo of mine after fitting. Apologies for the quality of the photos taken on iphone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, it looks fine mate, a vast improvement. now theyre even cheaper at £11.90 on Amazon. i think it looks great and for that value its outstanding.


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

A picture at last


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

No.25 said:


> A picture at last


and a nice one too - looking good :wink:


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

No 25, I see that you have put on your number pklate surround, did it fit ok as i had to leave mine off as it would not fit into the recess?


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Absolutely no problem at all. Fits perfectly, surprised you had an issue. Same surround???


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

They are all looking really good...


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

No.25 said:


> Absolutely no problem at all. Fits perfectly, surprised you had an issue. Same surround???


Yeah I have a Poole Audi number plate surround and would like to keep it original but it does not fit in the recess by about 6mm. unless I bow it, very odd. :idea: :idea: I may have to shave a little off it to make it fit. :idea: :idea:


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Mark 2 said:


> No.25 said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely no problem at all. Fits perfectly, surprised you had an issue. Same surround???
> ...


Mine is not a dealer OEM surround, it's THE OEM surround from Germany and works a treat with the pressed metal plates.


----------



## MGuruX (Dec 11, 2011)

Blackedout Grill with Frozen badge:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

MGuruX said:


> Blackedout Grill with Frozen badge:


Very nice indeed. I'm afraid I may have to copy that!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Matthaus said:


> You sorted it out yet mate.... :wink:


yes Matt, this last Sunday very pleased with the result 

before - note the TTOC badge :wink:










after - plus TTOC badge and quattro grille badge too









after 2


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Anyone want to sell their original grill?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

grasmere said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > You sorted it out yet mate.... :wink:


yes Matt, this last Sunday very pleased with the result 

note the TTOC badge :wink:

Quality job Ian, Looks stunning.. 

Like the TTOC badge.... :wink:


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice Ian - looks mean now. 8)


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

cheers guys - a very satisfying project . . . .


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

decided to have black badges front and rear too . . . . courtesy of kazinak and plasti dip spray just in case I didnt ike it  :wink:


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

what exhaust system is that grasmere?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

maxamus007 said:


> what exhaust system is that grasmere?


scorpion maxamus, had it fitted in Nov 2010, did a little mod this weekend to the tips :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=185492&hilit=+scorpion&p=1926937#p1926937


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

I like the look of that Ian, very stealth... :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Matthaus said:


> I like the look of that Ian, very stealth... :wink:


looks even better in the 'flesh' matt, got to say plasti dip is superb stuff - if you dont like it peel it off


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

grasmere said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > I like the look of that Ian, very stealth... :wink:
> ...


I have seen a couple of vids on the tube, one guy sprays his whole Audi S4 with it, looked pretty good... 

Been trying to get ahold of some for myself but everywhere is sold out... :roll:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Matthaus said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > Matthaus said:
> ...


same problem, forum member let me have the last dregs of a can to experiment with - just managed a quick coat on the badges before it spluttered out. Really impressed so will deffo get a new can when they are available.

might be worth an ask too .......


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

That was lucky then bud, been checking a place called Frost, which I had been given the contact from a member on here, but they have been out of stock for a while.. :?

I will keep an eye out and if your interested in some more I will send you a PM mate.. :wink:


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Are Plastidip UK out of stock too? http://www.plastidip.co.uk/

I like the look of their gloss lacquer to go over Plastidip. Would look a treat on fog trims, valence and wheels for a stealthy black edition look.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

No.25 said:


> Are Plastidip UK out of stock too? http://www.plastidip.co.uk/
> 
> I like the look of their gloss lacquer to go over Plastidip. Would look a treat on fog trims, valence and wheels for a stealthy black edition look.


Yes mate, they are out of stock also, been checking various sites and all show out of stock..appears it has become very popular.. :evil:

I like the look of stealthy.. :wink:


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

It's good stuff. Did a great job on my old car's grill........










Had it for about 500 miles post plastidip and it seemed to hold up well against stone chips. I would recommend it. 

Seems I wish I now had shares in it now!


----------



## Bailey (Jun 24, 2011)

My FK grill turned up in the post today but much to my disappointment it is gloss black.

After looking at the pics on here everyone else's appear to be more a matt finish.Is this the case or is it just a trick of the light?

I'm just wondering if I ordered the wrong one as there is one that looks identical on Amazon but has a different part number.


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Bailey said:


> My FK grill turned up in the post today but much to my disappointment it is gloss black.
> 
> After looking at the pics on here everyone else's appear to be more a matt finish.Is this the case or is it just a trick of the light?
> 
> I'm just wondering if I ordered the wrong one as there is one that looks identical on Amazon but has a different part number.


Hi, mine was/is gloss, i think it looks great that way  I think the other part is the one with black moulded Audi Rings

Cheers

David


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Anyone know if you remove a TTS badge from the grill is there a wee mount for it behind it, or is it just clipped on to 1 of the vertical "bars" of the grill?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

You can break it off, which is a bit aggressive for a £15 badge, or you have to get access to the back of the badge, which is only really feasible with the grille off the car. I only discovered this AFTER I had the car back from fitting the TTS front.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Aye, but when you remove the badge are you left with any trace that there was a badge on it? Or is it just a standard grill really with a badge clipped on?

I dont want to remove the badge and be left with a badge shaped mount like a Golf GTi has for example!


----------



## chawn90 (May 12, 2012)

No.25 said:


> Are Plastidip UK out of stock too? http://www.plastidip.co.uk/
> 
> I like the look of their gloss lacquer to go over Plastidip. Would look a treat on fog trims, valence and wheels for a stealthy black edition look.


Never heard of this Plastidip before but Im very interested.. So is it like a spray on plastic out of a can :S? Im assuming the finish is going to be quite like the plastic trim on the car quite a rough and matt finish??


----------



## Bailey (Jun 24, 2011)

dannyboyz4 said:


> It's good stuff. Did a great job on my old car's grill........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how many cans of plastidip did it take to paint your grill?

reckon it could be the solution to not liking my gloss black one!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

My FK grille came in a matt finish, which I was quite happy with..

As for Plasti dip, it's good stuff, I have just finished my wifes allow wheels as it works out alot cheaper than changing them or getting them sprayed, I used 4 cans with some to spare and 6 coats on each wheel. I would advise you buy a rattle can trigger, £3.09 from screw fix, it saves the finger and produces a much better consistant finish especially if you are going to use it on fairly big jobs ie alloys. There are loads of videos of it being done on youtube (one guy sprays his entire car) and gives you some good guidance.

I appreciate my wife's car is not a TT, but thought I would post some pics...


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Do you have to sand the wheels etc first or just apply it straight onto the normal finished surface?


----------



## Bailey (Jun 24, 2011)

Matthaus said:


> My FK grille came in a matt finish, which I was quite happy with.


Don't suppose you know the part number for the matt grill? Would rather re-order it than go to the bother of painting it.

The part number for the gloss one is FKSG33013-2


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Lyons said:


> Do you have to sand the wheels etc first or just apply it straight onto the normal finished surface?


Just paint. You do not need to prep them or prime them etc, just give them a good scrub.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

How thick is the stuff?

If I were to do my grill, would it show up any stone chips, scratches and such defects below?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Bailey said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > My FK grille came in a matt finish, which I was quite happy with.
> ...


I put a link up on page two, and when you go to the link it gives this part number FKSG33013-1.
The only difference I can see between the two is the last number in yours is a 2 as in the link it is a 1...

Hope that is of some help...and are now £5.15...bargain..


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Lyons said:


> How thick is the stuff?
> 
> If I were to do my grill, would it show up any stone chips, scratches and such defects below?


If you look on youtube there is quite alot of vids about plasti dip, one guy shows how well his alloys have lasted after 6 months use, I think it is fairly forgiving and durable, and can be easily repaired by apply a thinners to the area that may have got damaged to bring it back down to an even level to spray over again, as said watch the vids and it really does give you a good idea how good this spray is, I have watched many so I knew what to expect..... :wink:


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

I think the difference in the part no's is whether you want to put the chrome rings on or have the black rings, there is the 3rd option of no rings at all and black and chrome i think but that is much more expensive @ £9.22 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FK-Automotive-A ... 030&sr=1-2


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

If I purchase one of these;

Can I Keep the original chrome surround on my current one and transfer it to this one?

I don't want to lose the chrome!

Which one will fit my 2007 3.2 V6 roadster there is two options on here and I can't tell the difference (except price);

Grille 1 - http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/en/Spo ... ing-2.html

Grille 2 - http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/Sport- ... ing-2.html

Heres my current front grille;


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Grille brought and fitted today.


----------



## scofair1968 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm liking the look of that!
Is that one of these aftermarket cheapie ones?


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Yes Bud,

£12 'ish + Shipping.

http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/Sport- ... hparam=%2A


----------



## scofair1968 (Mar 31, 2013)

Blimey! Thats great value and looks great


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

I am trying to hunt one of these down, but not having much luck. I am after a badged one without the LED lights at the bottom - does anyone have any links as all the ones im finding have got the LED lights in or badge-less ones


----------



## andyandyp (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey guys, i wanted to know if you have painted or treated your FK Grills. I was just about to order mine this morning and i was told that it comes in a satin black but will turn white when on the car after a little while as its meant to be painted.

I think i will still order it as they look good and at good price (£38) but thought it strange that it needed to be painted. Might plasti dip it matt black for ease.

Do your look fine now after a summer of sun?


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

andyandyp said:


> Hey guys, i wanted to know if you have painted or treated your FK Grills. I was just about to order mine this morning and i was told that it comes in a satin black but will turn white when on the car after a little while as its meant to be painted.
> 
> I think i will still order it as they look good and at good price (£38) but thought it strange that it needed to be painted. Might plasti dip it matt black for ease.
> 
> Do your look fine now after a summer of sun?


Look good as new been on the car over a month on the drive with the sun beaming on them. treat it with bumper restore every now and again.


----------



## andyandyp (Apr 19, 2008)

Ar,thanks. I shall put my order


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

are ppl fitting these to tfsi's and tts?


----------

